# Photography - any Nikon D3100 users?



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi guys...just got myself my first SLR camera, a Nikon D3100 with an AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G lens. I'm wondering if anyone has this camera and can advise on the best settings to use for fish/aquarium photography? I've only had it a few days so still working on mastering it, but just can't seem to figure out the settings I need for good fish pictures. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one. Feel free to peruse my Flickr account linked below. You should be able to view EXIF info for all of the images.
The 18-55mm kit lens is ok. I bought a macro lens for more detailed shots.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll take a look. I did figure in the future I would purchase a macro lens, but the hubby wasn't too thrilled about the money I spent on the camera right now so it definitely has to wait a bit!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure to check out the photography section in the library if you haven't already. Also, there are a ton of tutorials for DSLR cameras on youtube. I highly recommend reading up on shooting in manual mode. 
Once you have an understanding of ISO, aperture, shutter speed, etc., you'll be better equipped to select the best settings for your shots.
I agree regarding purchasing additional lenses. Considering most are around the same price of the camera, and higher, it can be hard to justify the cost.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The biggest improvement in my fish photography was the use of a separate overhead flash.


----------



## mike383 (Apr 25, 2013)

What do you use to mount your flash to your tank? Some sort of Gorillapod or clamp i would guess?


----------



## ChuckinMA (Aug 24, 2013)

Enjoy the camera - I have the same model. Photographing aquarium fish is challenging due to the glass, water, fish aren't stationery, etc. and I'm very much still in the learning stage. Don't get frustrated by your first attempts which may not be what you're expecting.


----------

